# How many otos?



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

At least 5 they are a social fish. They also are relatively clean and should not add much to your bioload.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

Go for 10! just make sure you keep them fed.


----------



## tlriot (May 10, 2014)

I'm worried about having 3 dwarf puffers in a 20g tank. They eventually may begin to kill one another.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I put 3 in my 20g with no issues. You can put more, but I had zero bio load in my tank (shrimp tank). I just cranked my lights up and let them feast on the algae.


----------



## ichthyogeek (Jul 9, 2014)

I'd go for 8, but only if you can make sure they're housed nicely(i.e. they have enough food after your algae problem goes away). Also, from what I understand about otos, they only eat a certain type of algae? If the algae's the wrong kind, you might be barking up the wrong tree. If it's soft film algae (green or brown) and not cyano, then you're good, go for the otos. Harder green spot and tufty hair/brush algae might need different treatments like hydrogen peroxide or excel (different algae, different treatments). Also worth noting are the reasons why algae grows (excess nutrients and/or light), and seeing if you can't fix that via water changes/more plants (I love water lettuce).

As for the puffers: As long as the tank has enough sight barriers (large plants/wood/rocks that can block fish from eyesight), then you're good with 3. Add in some java moss, and maybe you'll get them breeding


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm in the same boat, I want to add otos to my tank. My tanks 55 gallons and my stocking is this: 3 grown angelfish, 3 Siamese algae eaters, 3 black skirt tetras, 2 gold skirt tetras, 1 blue gourami. How many otos could I add with a hob rated for 75 gallons?

Sorry for hijacking thread btw. 

Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

Bump, I'd like to know as I'm going to LFS today

Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

> 3 black skirt tetras,


These should be kept in groups of 6 or more, otherwise they become nippy



> 2 gold skirt tetras


These should be kept in groups of 6 or more

My first priority would be to up the number of tetras.


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

NickAu said:


> These should be kept in groups of 6 or more, otherwise they become nippy
> 
> 
> These should be kept in groups of 6 or more
> ...


Actually am looking to get rid of them. 

I need suggestions on otos, not other tank mates. 

Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

I would say 3-5 otos per 10G are enough to keep a maintained aquarium pretty clean. Food supplementation with spirulina tablets and boiled zucchini should be a given , more so after the tank runs out of diatoms and fuzz or green dust algae. 

As others have said, otos will not eat all algae. When planning for algae eaters it is good to have diversity as well as numbers. SAE and amano shrimp are also good to have in the mix. Garra flavatra is another fish becoming popular although they do love to climb out of the aquarium.


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

dukydaf said:


> I would say 3-5 otos per 10G are enough to keep a maintained aquarium pretty clean. Food supplementation with spirulina tablets and boiled zucchini should be a given , more so after the tank runs out of diatoms and fuzz or green dust algae.
> 
> As others have said, otos will not eat all algae. When planning for algae eaters it is good to have diversity as well as numbers. SAE and amano shrimp are also good to have in the mix. Garra flavatra is another fish becoming popular although they do love to climb out of the aquarium.


I already have 3 SAE, do you think 5 otos in my 55 would keep my tank clean of algae?

Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

> Actually am looking to get rid of them.
> 
> not other tank mates.


Actually you should have said that in your first post I for 1 am not a mind reader, I saw a problem with your stocking and mentioned it.


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

NickAu said:


> Actually you should have said that in your first post I for 1 am not a mind reader, I saw a problem with your stocking and mentioned it.


Did you not see my question in my op, or what?

Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevie Irawan (Feb 7, 2017)

Hey I just want to share that i have a 20 gallon tank too with 3 otos right now. It's enough but I'm running a pretty low light tank anyway.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

Mattb126 said:


> I already have 3 SAE, do you think 5 otos in my 55 would keep my tank clean of algae?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


Depends on how fast you generate new algae. I would go for 20 otos plus a nice sized group of Amano shrimps. Basically algae eaters are another pressure for algae growth, they will keep it in check but they will not guarantee algae free. Good plant growth impacts more the algae density.


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

dukydaf said:


> Depends on how fast you generate new algae. I would go for 20 otos plus a nice sized group of Amano shrimps. Basically algae eaters are another pressure for algae growth, they will keep it in check but they will not guarantee algae free. Good plant growth impacts more the algae density.


This. Well, at least for the hijacker's situation.


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

Mattb126 said:


> Did you not see my question in my op, or what?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


Where exactly do you mention re homing the fish? and you should start your own post about it instead of hijacking somebody else's.


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

NickAu said:


> Where exactly do you mention re homing the fish? and you should start your own post about it instead of hijacking somebody else's.


It was just a simple question about how many otos, which went along with the thread. It was better to just ask here. Then everyone started getting hostile with me. 

Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Mattb126 said:


> Did you not see my question in my op, or what?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


 calm yourself, he didn't get what you where saying.


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

BettaBettas said:


> calm yourself, he didn't get what you where saying.


I'm pretty calm bud. 

Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

NickAu said:


> Where exactly do you mention re homing the fish? and you should start your own post about it instead of hijacking somebody else's.





Mattb126 said:


> It was just a simple question about how many otos, which went along with the thread. It was better to just ask here. Then everyone started getting hostile with me.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


calm down guys, no need to start a fish fight. Its not worth it 0 Mattb I think he just misunderstood (as I said) your question or statements. And theres no reason to be sarcastic or mean  just a misunderstanding friend



Mattb126 said:


> I'm pretty calm bud.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


 "Im pretty calm *Bud" *No I don't think you are :laugh2: also let me rephrase my statement to don't be a butt


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

This forums really gone to [censored][censored][censored][censored] over the past few months I've been here. 

Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Mattb126 said:


> This forums really gone to [censored][censored][censored][censored] over the past few months I've been here.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


 That's not something that should be placed in this thread, maybe create a new one or something with complaints about the forum. if you don't like it leave.


"Hey guys, I wanted to ask how many otos you would recommend for my 20G tank. Right now it has 3 Dwarf Puffers and 2 large ghost shrimp. I had thought that the pest snails would be enough for algae growth but it seems the puffers are eating them too fast. I want to keep it under stocked to make the water quality easier to maintain. How many would you recommend? Or even do you not think I should get any and deal with algae another way? 

Thanks " 
I would say 3 otos is good but 5 is really the minimum since they group. Cherry shrimp / amano shrimp are notorious algae eaters. But your dwarf puffers may eat them, its a risk but it may be ok


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Calmeth heathens!

I like to keep my oto population to a minimum, much like my lighting. Less is more to me. I am planning on 10 otos for my 125g. One per 5 gallons or so is my general rule of thumb. I tend to think on the "how many do I need for...." and not "how many can I...." So, 20 gallon tank, probably 3-4. I know they like schools, but keeping food ready for them is also a high priority. If you have algae and you are trying to solve it with otos, feeding them blanched veggies is probably going to be more hassle if there isn't enough algae present for them.


----------

